# which subwoofer for my living room



## radman12 (Jul 2, 2008)

inserted is a picture of my living room/first floor plan. the room has a total 4120 cubic feet. I'm going to use 5 definitive technology 6 1/2 in ceiling speakers to give the surround feel, but need recommendations on what sub to use to give me the deepest, loudest bass. I was thinking the svs ultra 13 or the pb12 dual. any recommendations on what subwoofer i should go with to fullfil my room and desires? thanks much any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

That is a fairly big room. I would go with the dual driver PB12 dual. Have you consulted with SVS?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Or perhaps 2 subs, once again, SVS can tell you which of their products would be recommended.

What program did you use to create your sketch? I use room arranger, but there are some things that bug me about it.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 16, 2008)

eugovector said:


> Or perhaps 2 subs, once again, SVS can tell you which of their products would be recommended.
> 
> What program did you use to create your sketch? I use room arranger, but there are some things that bug me about it.




I'm curious also about the program. I'm doing my Home Theater/2 channel bonus room right now and it would be kinda nice to have something like that.


----------



## radman12 (Jul 2, 2008)

svs said go with the ultra, look like thats the route i will take unless you guys have other recommendations. for the drawing program i used smartdraw 2009


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

radman12 said:


> svs said go with the ultra, look like thats the route i will take unless you guys have other recommendations...


Well ... if you can, get two Ultra's :whistling: :bigsmile:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

it is my understanding that the PB 13 Ultra has a slightly better output than the PB 12 Dual so it would be better to get the 13 Ultra maybe two if the budget alows. My room is about the same size and I use only one PB 13 ultra and it works well although two would be better


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

One thing for sure and two things for certain... the Ultra's are the bomb... :T


----------

